# دبر حياتنا يا رب حسب  مشيئتك



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 أغسطس 2011)

دبر حياتنا كما يليق 

دبر حياتنا حسب إرادتك الصالحة



إنها صلوات الكاهن امام المذبح السمائى: 
فرح وجه الأرض..ليرو حرثها 
و لتكثر أثمارها..أعدها للزرع و الحصاد 

و دبر حياتنا كما يليق 

إنها صلواتنا و تضرعاتنا و شهوة قلوبنا.. 
أن تسود انت على حياتنا و أن تدبر انت لنا.. 
أنت خالقنا و جابلنا ..أنت العارف كل أمورنا..أنت راعى نفوسنا..أنت قائد حياتنا.. 
لذا فنحن نرجوك و نتوسل اليك .. 
دبر أنت حياتنا حسب مشيئتك و إرادتك الصالحة. 
دبر حياتنا أنت و أمسك بزمام أمورنا لنتعلم حياة الاتكال و التسليم الكامل لمشيئتك الصالحة. 

+ أمسك بأوتار قلوبنا ..حتى لا يعزف عليها أحد غيرك..فانت صاحبها العالم بأسرارها.. 
لأنه ان لم تدبر لنا سنصبح كريشة فى مهب الريح....تحركنا كيفما تشاء.. 

دبر حياتنا كما يليق 
يا معطيا طعاما لكل ذى جسد 
يا من تملئ الارض فرحا و نعيما.. 

إنها أشواق قلوبنا يا الله المتعطشة إلى تدابيرك الصالحة.. 
دبر حياتنا حسب مشيئتك..رؤيتك..صلاحك.. 

سد على حياتنا لترتاح نفوسنا معك و بك.. لتطمئن قلوبنا..لنتهلل بك.. 
دبر حياتنا كما 
يليق..إنها صلاة قصيرة و لكنها تحمل فى أعماقها السلام و الشفاء من أمراض 
كثيرة..الهدوء و الاطمئنان..الثقة و الايمان.. 
دبر حياتنا كما يليق..لكى يهرب من امام وجوهنا الاعداء الخفيين و الظاهرين.. 
حتى تفرح قلوبنا و تطمئن نفوسنا 

نحن واثقين فى تدبيرك..شاكرين اعمالك..ممجدين عطاياك..مخبرين بعظائمك.. 


دبر حياتنا كما يليق.. 
تعبر عن ثقتنا فى الله 
تعبر عن حياة الاتكال و التسليم 
تعبر عن رجائنا فى المسيح 

فما أسعد النفس المنقادة بتدبيرك و قيادتك.. 

ربى... 

الاشبال احتاجت و جاعت , اما الذين سلموا حياتهم لك و تركوا لك مشيئتهم لم يحتاجوا فأنت ساترهم... 

أنت الحصن المنيع الذى نختبئ ورائه 
أنت نور حياتنا فلا تدركنا الظلمة 
أنت المدبر الحسن فى كل الاحوال.. 

هذه الصلاة القصيرة كنوزها وفيرة فهى أساس ايماننا .. 
لذلك حسن ان نتأمل فيها... 

لتكن مشيئتك فى حياتنا 
لتكن ارادتك فى امورنا 
ليسود روحك القدوس على حياتنا و افكارنا 
لأنك وحدك العالم بضعفاتنا...​


----------



## totty (6 أغسطس 2011)

*+ أمسك بأوتار قلوبنا ..حتى لا يعزف عليها أحد غيرك..فانت صاحبها العالم بأسرارها.. 
لأنه ان لم تدبر لنا سنصبح كريشة فى مهب الريح....تحركنا كيفما تشاء.. 
*​
*أمين 
إسمع واستجب لنا يارب من فضلك
أمين

فعلا تأمل رائع وصلاه تمس القلب

شكراً*​


----------



## sosofofo (6 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا تأمل جامد جدا​


----------



## sparrow (6 أغسطس 2011)

جميله اووي
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أغسطس 2011)

صلاة جميلة ومباركة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

totty قال:


> *+ أمسك بأوتار قلوبنا ..حتى لا يعزف عليها أحد غيرك..فانت صاحبها العالم بأسرارها..
> لأنه ان لم تدبر لنا سنصبح كريشة فى مهب الريح....تحركنا كيفما تشاء..
> *​
> *أمين
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

sosofofo قال:


> فعلا تأمل جامد جدا​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> جميله اووي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة جميلة ومباركة


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

صلاة حلوة
ميرسى حبييتى ربى يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> صلاة حلوة
> ميرسى حبييتى ربى يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يونيو 2020)

الاشبال احتاجت و جاعت , اما الذين سلموا حياتهم لك و تركوا لك مشيئتهم لم يحتاجوا فأنت ساترهم.


----------

